# la prole contesa



## Blechi

Hola.
Hay algo que sé muy bien cómo se dice en italiano y qué significa, pero no se me ocurre en castellano.

Es "contesa". En el sentido de cosa o persona querida por dos partes.

Por ejemplo: Dos personas se han separado. Las dos quieren que el Juez les dé el hijo. Este niño es "conteso".
También se habla de "bambini contesi" entre dos Países cuando hablamos de niños abducidos ilegalmente de un país y requeridos por otro.

Otro ejemplo: una mujer es "contesa" si hay dos hombres que pelean por ella.



No se me ocurren más ejemplos. 

Gracias


----------



## Agró

Disputado, -a.

DRAE

A veces se dicen las locuciones "en litigio", "en disputa", pero puede que exista un término más preciso en el lenguaje legal y que ahora mismo no recuerdo.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Otro ejemplo: una mujer es "contesa" si hay dos hombres que pelean por ella.


 Esos dos hombres se contienden la mujer.


----------



## Tomby

Pienso que podría tratarse de "pretendido/a".
Algunos ejemplos:
Una mujer _pretendida_ por dos hombres.
Un hijo _pretendido_ por su padres separados.
Un _pretendiente_ al trono de un reino / El _pretendido_ trono.


----------



## 0scar

Ya lo dijo Agró, se dice_ disputado_, aunque se podría decir _contendido_ sin problema, pero se usa poco o nada.


----------



## Waldesca

La primera vez en mi vida que oigo 'contendido', vamos, ni en español antiguo.


----------



## Blechi

0scar said:


> Ya lo dijo Agró, se dice_ disputado_, aunque se podría decir _contendido_ sin problema, pero se usa poco o nada.


 


Waldesca said:


> La primera vez en mi vida que oigo 'contendido', vamos, ni en español antiguo.


 
"contendida" es justamente la primera cosa que se me ocurrió buscar, pero no encontré nada. Igual busqué mal.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Agró said:


> Disputado, -a.
> 
> DRAE
> 
> A veces se dicen las locuciones "en litigio", "en disputa", pero puede que exista un término más preciso en el lenguaje legal y que ahora mismo no recuerdo.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> "contendida" es justamente la primera cosa que se me ocurrió buscar, pero no encontré nada. Igual busqué mal.


 


Waldesca said:


> La primera vez en mi vida que oigo 'contendido', vamos, ni en español antiguo.


 
Y pensar que lo tenían debajo de la *nariz*


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Y pensar que lo tenían debajo de la *nariz*



Gato, in spagnolo "contender" si riferisce alla "contesa" come lotta ed è solo intransitivo.



*intr.* Luchar con armas:
los dos bandos contendían con extrema crueldad. -> lottare
 Pelear o discutir por conseguir un propósito:
las dos facciones contendían por conseguir la presidencia.
 ♦ Irreg. Se conj. como entender.
Col significato richiesto da Blechi, "contendere" è *verbo transitivo *(o la forma passiva: essere conteso da) e l'unica traduzione è "disputar" (o "pretender", ma si usa meno se si parla di bambini contesi dai genitori).

_contendere (Dal Garzanti) 
*v. tr*_*.* [coniugato come _tendere_] contrastare, cercare di togliere: _contendere un diritto a qualcuno_, negarglielo | *con valore reciproco, disputarsi l'un l'altro: contendersi un impiego, *_*un premio, una donna*


_


> Esos dos hombres se contienden la mujer.


 -> itagnolo


----------



## gatogab

> Gato, in spagnolo "contender" si riferisce alla "contesa" come lotta ed è solo intransitivo


 

Esos dos hombres se contienden la mujer.  ...-> itagnolo  

Esos dos hombres contienden *por una* mujer 

Ho capito come si deve?


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> Esos dos hombres se contienden la mujer.  ...-> itagnolo
> 
> Esos dos hombres contienden *por una* mujer
> 
> Ho capito come si deve?


Hai capito.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Hai capito.


Alla fine di solito ci arrivo.
E' cosa di tempo.


----------



## 0scar

_Pretender/pretendere_  no sirve para reemplazar a _contender/contendere_, son cosas distintas, la_ pretensión_ no implica la _competencia _de dos partes como  en la _contienda_.


----------

